# Setting up for last smoke.



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

This will probably be my last cheese smoke of the season. I'm planning on 15 or so pounds of cheese. And I located some Muenster cheese!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Your gonna love that Muenster!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2019)

Love muenster cheese .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

Ok, the Muenster cheese had 2.5 hours of comp blend smoke. The smell was fantastic. I just had to try a piece. This is now my favorite. Right along with the horseradish cheese. I now have Gouda and yellow sharp in the smoker. I may do a third smoke today. There's a lot of cheese to get done.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

And some of the cheddar and the Gouda is done. I'll need to stop. The temp got to 87 degrees even though it is 35 outside. I'll need to make some dust I guess. Or get off my backside and make a mailbox mod.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

Done for the day!


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks good! I'll be doing my last cheese smoke today or this evening. Its in the low 40's now so I think I'll get to it. 6 lbs of Muenster and a couple lbs of Gouda. I'm with Al, Muenster has become a favorite. 1st time smoking Gouda. If I really like it this may be my second to the last cheese smoke. ;)


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Looks good! I'll be doing my last cheese smoke today or this evening. Its in the low 40's now so I think I'll get to it. 6 lbs of Muenster and a couple lbs of Gouda. I'm with Al, Muenster has become a favorite. 1st time smoking Gouda. If I really like it this may be my second to the last cheese smoke. ;)



I've done Gouda before. It is very good. Though the first time I did it I let it smoke for 3 hours. And it was pretty strong. Even after letting it rest for 2 weeks. This time I pulled at 2 hours. The flavor is much better fresh from the smoker. And I'm betting after a couple weeks of rest it will be very nice.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sun came out and it started warming up pretty fast outside so I think I'll smoke it tonight. Thanks for the warning on Gouda. I usually go 3-4 hrs but I'll start checking it at 2 or so. Less is probably better in this case.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

No problem. There are so many variables with smoking cheeses that your's may go fine at 3+ hours. The Gouda I get here seems to suck the smoke right in. I just did two types of mozzarella cheeses. One was fresh. The other processed for the masses. I smoked them both at the same time with the same process. The fresh was nice. The other mass produced, drier one was not good at all.


----------

